# Hi. Im stupid



## chippin-in (Sep 6, 2012)

aaaaaand I have proof!!

Just finished up the clock in another post and was closing up the shop. As I was pulling down the overhead door, my sons bicycle wheel was in the way. Its been like this for quite some tome now. 

When you open the door, it rolls back about 4 inches and keeps the door from closing. So I kick it a little and then close the door. In order to pull the door down I have to place my finger in between the panels. (youve prolly figured out now what happened).

Yup. I had to kick it several times and on the last one I pulled the door down all the way. I usually have my left hand free to help pull down, but it was busy holding a newly opened beer.

Soooo, the door went down with my middle finger still in it, I hollered and groaned, dropped my beer and pushed the door back up. 

I had no idea a finger could get that flat!!! Its not broke it just hurts like you know what. I took some pics today. It doesnt look nearly as bad as it feels. Much of the blood under the nail has gone away but the pad is still very purple.

Robert

[attachment=10253]

[attachment=10254]


----------



## Kevin (Sep 6, 2012)

Ouch. It hurts. Throbs. Won't go away. I know. 

Sorry.


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 6, 2012)

That hurts- slammed mine in the back door last year and almost took the last 1/2 inch off. Then that evening I was just wore out and was going up the stairs in my socks carrying dinner and stubbed-broke my toe and ended up wearing a Ceaser's salad. I went to the Doc and he could not stop laughing-one of those days I should have stayed in bed. I never wasted a beer though shame on you.... Be careful.


----------



## kweinert (Sep 6, 2012)

I had 3 toes that looked like that once. They were the only thing between the laptop that slipped out of my hand and the cement floor.

All three of them broke and were black and blue through and through.

I knew they hurt but I didn't realize they were broken until a couple years when I got a foot Xray for something else and the guy asked - 'Have you broken those three toes before?' (he knew they were broken, just wanted to make sure it wasn't why I was there :)

Oh, the laptop survived so it all turned out well.

Ken


----------



## jimmythewoodworker (Sep 6, 2012)

chippin-in said:


> aaaaaand I have proof!!
> 
> Just finished up the clock in another post and was closing up the shop. As I was pulling down the overhead door, my sons bicycle wheel was in the way. Its been like this for quite some tome now.
> 
> ...



Forget the finger....................was the beer okay 

:rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3: :saythat: :sorry2:


----------



## woodtickgreg (Sep 6, 2012)

Being a small engine mechanic I have smashed or smacked my fingers so many times I can't count. I have drilled a hole in my finger nail to relieve the pressure and throbbing on the bad ones. Times like these is when I use my favorite words in 1 word sentences!


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 6, 2012)

Ouch. Wishing you a speedy recovery.


----------



## Kevin (Sep 6, 2012)

Kenbo said:


> Ouch. Wishing you a speedy recovery.



You put a lump in my throat Ken, because I know you meant it from the bottom of your heart, but knowing what you're going through . . . 

Just shows your mettle.


----------



## DKMD (Sep 6, 2012)

Ouch! How are you supposed to communicate with idiot drivers in other cars if your communication finger is all banged up?


----------



## scrimman (Sep 6, 2012)

That....is impressive. I can't say I've gotten my finger that flat, but I've come close....
Nothing like an accident like that to help you remember your 'colorful' language, eh?
Glad its healing up alright.


----------



## txpaulie (Sep 7, 2012)

DKMD said:


> Ouch! How are you supposed to communicate with idiot drivers in other cars if your communication finger is all banged up?



One of my fav's!

I tell folks regularly to, "keep that finger elevated, 'specially when you're driving"!

Oh, and Robert, sorry 'bout yer injury!

p


----------



## chippin-in (Sep 8, 2012)

Thanks for well-wishes. It feels better today but still a little tender. At least I dont go thru the roof now when I bump it.

Robert


----------

